# Ecran brillant ou antireflet (mal aux yeux)



## virgilerl (19 Mai 2008)

Bonsoir,

Voilà , un mois que j'ai acheté un Mac Book pro (Écran LED panoramique de 15,4 pouces (diagonale visible) 1 440 x 900 pixels)

Il faut bien avouer au bout d'une heure. J'ai mal aux yeux (yeux rouges) 

Je ne savais pas, je ne connaissais pas cette option «*brillant ou antireflet*». Pourtant, elle est spécifiée sur l'Apple Store.....

Où, se trouve-t-elle*? Pour que je puisse faire quelque chose*! . 

Merci


----------



## laurentvisual (20 Mai 2008)

l'option "brilliant ou anti-reflet", c'est lorsque tu commandes ton Mac. Il est livré soit avec un écran mat (anti reflet), soit avec un écran brillant.

Ou alors je viens de dire une connerie plus grosse que moi, mais j'en doute...


----------



## koeklin (20 Mai 2008)

laurentvisual a dit:


> mais j'en doute...


 moi aussi


----------



## Sly54 (20 Mai 2008)

laurentvisual a dit:


> l'option "brilliant ou anti-reflet", c'est lorsque tu commandes ton Mac. Il est livré soit avec un écran mat (anti reflet), soit avec un écran brillant.
> 
> Ou alors je viens de dire une connerie plus grosse que moi, mais j'en doute...



tu as raison, la preuve en piece jointe.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2008)

virgilerl a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Voilà , un mois que j'ai acheté un Mac Book pro (Écran LED panoramique de 15,4 pouces (diagonale visible) 1 440 x 900 pixels)
> 
> ...



beaucoup de gens ont un ecran brillant sans probleme

as tu envisage d'aller voir un ophtalmo ? tes yeux rouges pourraient venir d'autre chose (faire un test de fond de l'oeil par exemple)

ca fait 2 ans que j'ai un ecran brillant, j'ai jamais eu aucun probleme


----------



## Hans Castorp (20 Mai 2008)

Les écrans brillants, cay le mal!

Ca fait mal aux yeux, ça déforme les couleurs et c'est vraiment pas pratique en conditions extérieures.

Conclusion : je ne prends que des écrans mats, c'est d'ailleurs pour ça que j'ai choisi un macbook pro au lieu d'un imac, car au moins avec les premiers on a le choix de l'écran.


----------



## virgilerl (20 Mai 2008)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je pense avoir résolu le problème....

Dans Préférence système > Moniteur > Couleurs > Etalonner > Gamma 2.2 (Affiché sur un PC)

Quoi qu'il en soit. Je vais faire un tour, là, où, je l'ai acheté ....... :mouais:


----------



## Azaly (22 Mai 2008)

Hans Castorp a dit:


> Les écrans brillants, cay le mal!
> 
> Ca fait mal aux yeux, ça déforme les couleurs et c'est vraiment pas pratique en conditions extérieures.
> 
> Conclusion : je ne prends que des écrans mats, c'est d'ailleurs pour ça que j'ai choisi un macbook pro au lieu d'un imac, car au moins avec les premiers on a le choix de l'écran.



Pour l'iMac j'avais très peur de ça mais en fait c'est nickel... mis à part les couleurs pas fidèles (mais ça s'étalonne un écran) et mes problèmes d'écran (kaput) l'effet glossy ne me dérange pas du tout. Faut dire aussi que l'iMac on le met rarement à l'extérieur quand même!
Pour un portable qu'on trimballe je comprends le problème, d'ailleurs je suis bien contente que mon eee pc (pas moquer  ) soit mat car dans les amphis de la fac ce serait une horreur!! ceci dit il y en a deux dans ma section qui ont un MB et ça n'a pas l'air de les déranger... Mais quand même, le MB est le plus "portable", ils auraient pu proposer un écran mat en option... y a pas que la photo dans la vie, faut penser aux étudiants qui n'aiment pas forcément voir leur gueule se refléter dans leur MB


----------



## garyS02 (17 Juin 2008)

Salut!

Je suis content de voir que je ne suis pas le seul!
J'ai un macbook pro depuis plusieurs mois. Il brûle les yeux. Quelque soit la luminosité ou le réglage.
Le problème vient de l'écran en lui meme!!
J'ai le modèle anti reflet! 
Je parierais n'importe quoi que cet écran émet 10 fois trop de radiations!
Je pense que si je le garde je vais mourrir...
Et si on me le change pas pour un correct je pense que si je me vois mes 3000euro gaspillés je vais mourrir aussi. 
J'ai eu des écran CRT qui faisaient vraiment pas mal aux yeux. Rien à voir comparé à celui là.
J'ai un dell 24 pouces aussi: il fait moins mal aux yeux que le mbp mais un petit peu quand meme.
Je me demande si c'est pas le gammut étendu qui fait que l'écran crame les yeux comme ça.
Je vais acheter des filtres écran pour voir ce que ça donne...


----------



## rizoto (17 Juin 2008)

Pensez à cligner des yeux, ça peut aider.


----------



## titom63 (20 Juin 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Pensez à cligner des yeux, ça peut aider.



mdrrrr !!!

Plus sérieusement, penser a étalonner vos moniteur, j'ai les yeux hyper sensible et lorsque j'ai eu mon macbook, j'ai eu mal aux yeux au bout de 5 min !!! 
Après recalibrage, on vois bien mieux, on a pas de couleurs saturées, ou bizarre qui font travailler l'il. Maintenant je supporte toute la plage de luminosité de mon macbook, et je peux rester des heures devant... pourtant il est brillant et pas réputé pour être de super bonne qualité.
Et perso, si j'avais eu le budget j'aurai pris un macbook pro avec écran mat,qui une fois recalibré aussi donne d'assez bons résultats et ne fatigue pas les yeux...

@++


----------



## franky rabbit (21 Juin 2008)

Bonjout tout le monde !

Moi je préfère les écrans anti-reflets ! Je n'aime pas me voir dans l'écran, c'est pénible ! Aussi je fais attention à l'orientation de l'écran par rapport à la lumière ambiante (emplacement par rapport aux fenêtres, à la lumière etc...). Vous dire si cela les anciens écrans fontt moins mal aux yeux ?? Je crois plutôt que c'est l'exposition prolongée qui le provoque, et ce, quel que soit le type d'écran.  Je travaille sur écran toute la journée et très souvent je remets ça chez moi ! Si vous n'avez pas le choix pour le boulot, pensez à avoir des gouttes de collyre sur vous, ça peut être utile... en plus des pauses régulières qu'il faut s'accorder quand les yeux commencent à se croiser. Mieux vaut ça qu'un travail baclé, non ?


----------



## MamaCass (21 Juin 2008)

Azaly a dit:


> Pour *l'iMac* j'avais très peur de ça mais en fait c'est nickel... mis à part les couleurs pas fidèles (*mais ça s'étalonne un écran*)



Comment tu étalonnes un écran de iMac ? :rateau:
(faut enlever la vitre ???)


----------



## franky rabbit (21 Juin 2008)

Je ne vois pas l'intérêt d'étalonner les couleurs pour un particulier. Je fais confiance aux réglages par défaut...


----------



## claud (21 Juin 2008)

franky rabbit a dit:


> Je ne vois pas l'intérêt d'étalonner les couleurs pour un particulier. Je fais confiance aux réglages par défaut...


Exactement:l'essentiel,à mon avis,pour des yeux sensibles-c'est mon cas-consiste à régler la
luminosité et à laisser les réglages par défaut pour le reste.

Et évidemment à choisir l'écran mat s'il y a le choix.


----------



## titom63 (23 Juin 2008)

claud a dit:


> Exactement:l'essentiel,à mon avis,pour des yeux sensibles-c'est mon cas-consiste à régler la
> luminosité et à laisser les réglages par défaut pour le reste.
> 
> Et évidemment à choisir l'écran mat s'il y a le choix.



oui la luminosité est importante mais sans recalibrer comme un pro, des couleurs moins saturées et moins agressives je peux vous dire que ça change la vie....


----------



## claud (23 Juin 2008)

titom63 a dit:


> oui la luminosité est importante mais sans recalibrer comme un pro, des couleurs moins saturées et moins agressives je peux vous dire que ça change la vie....


Alors je suis preneur d'un tuto ou du moins de conseils pratiques pour "recalibrer" (pas comme
un pro que je ne suis pas) les couleurs de mon (merveilleux par ailleurs) MBP 4.1.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2008)

claud a dit:


> Alors je suis preneur d'un tuto ou du moins de conseils pratiques pour "recalibrer" (pas comme
> un pro que je ne suis pas) les couleurs de mon (merveilleux par ailleurs) MBP 4.1.
> 
> Merci d'avance.



dans System Preferences > Display > Color > Calibrate
tu as Color LCD, que tu peux configurer (en créant ton propre profil).

ensuite, les réglages sont affaire de sensibilité et de doigté (il n'y a pas de modifications numériques, uniquement des curseurs ultra sensibles... )

après plusieurs tentatives, j'ai simplement augmenter le gamma d'origine de 0.1... 
pour, finalement, revenir au réglages par défaut. 
(sur dernier MBP)


.


----------



## franky rabbit (23 Juin 2008)

claud a dit:


> Exactement:l'essentiel,à mon avis,pour des yeux sensibles-c'est mon cas-consiste à régler la
> luminosité et à laisser les réglages par défaut pour le reste.
> 
> Et évidemment à choisir l'écran mat s'il y a le choix.



Oui c'est vrai que au travail, je réduis la luminosité au maxi. En outre la médecine du travail est attentive à l'emplacement de travail...


----------



## claud (23 Juin 2008)

LHO a dit:


> dans System Preferences > Display > Color > Calibrate
> tu as Color LCD, que tu peux configurer (en créant ton propre profil).
> 
> ensuite, les réglages sont affaire de sensibilité et de doigté (il n'y a pas de modifications numériques, uniquement des curseurs ultra sensibles... )
> ...


Merci mille fois;un tout prochain jour de grand calme,je ferai des expériences.
(ce soir je n'ai pas les yeux assez "en forme").
Mais je viens quand même de faire des repérages.


----------



## MamaCass (24 Juin 2008)

Passez déjà au Gamma Télévision 2.2


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2008)

Salut tout le monde!

Pour ma part, je travaille plus de 10h00 par jour sur mon MacbookPro, l'écran n'est pas brillant et je n'ai jamais eue mal aux yeux. Cependant, j'ai opéré quelques réglages dans les préférences système.

Il faut jouer aussi avec le rétro-éclairage, un écran trop lumineux fait d'avantage mal aux yeux et entraîne une usure pus rapide avec le temps. De même, un écran trop sombre "fatigue les yeux", c'est une histoire de mélatonine.


----------



## desertea (19 Février 2009)

Le grand débat des écran brillants !!! 

Je dois reconnaitre que par moment, selon ou je pose mon MBP cela pose problème, mais rien de trop méchant.
Les TV Plasma sont en écran brillant depuis des années et cela semble très bien accepté par les utilisateurs.

Histoire de compromis. le brillant étant plus flatteur que le mat Apple a préféré cette option là.
Même si je comprends que les pro n'aiment pas trop. Mais bon, si on est pro de l'image on travaille pas toute la journée sur un MBP en 15" !! 
Les portables et les iMac sont destinés à des utilisateurs lambda. A part le Mac Pro qui lui semble réellement destiné aux pro, le reste c'est du tout venant !! 
Depuis la refonte de la gamme de portable, il est clair qu'il n'y a plus rien de pro, ou peut être l'inverse mais j'en doute.

D'ailleurs je ne vois pas l'utilité de conserver l'appellation MacBook Pro ?
Enfin ceci est un autre débat.


----------



## pierrest (19 Février 2009)

franky rabbit a dit:


> Je ne vois pas l'intérêt d'étalonner les couleurs pour un particulier. Je fais confiance aux réglages par défaut...



et bien tu serais surpris, sur mon MBP, j'avais la sale impression qu'il y avait une température de couleur très froide (impression que ça tire dans les bleu), très pénible si tu dois travailler sur des photos, et complètement impossible d'arriver a un réglage correct avec l'utilitaire d'étalonnage d'OSX.

UN petit passage avec une sonde huey Pro et je retrouve enfin qqc de correct (fais toi en prêter une, une fois que tu as ton profil, après ça devient du détail, pas besoin de ré-étalonner chaque semaine si tu ne fait pas de print )

Voilà juste pour donner mon avis


----------



## Palaz (16 Août 2010)

Comme l'ont dit plusieurs personnes sur ce post, je pense que l'écran mat est plus intéressant bien que certe plus cher.

Pour un portable, qui est donc amené à changer souvent de place et à être exposé sous plusieurs types de lumière, l'écran mat est quand même plus confortable. Le plus flagrant, c'est quand même dans le train quand on essaie de se regarder un film avec le soleil dans le dos et là, y a rien à faire l'écran est illisible. J'ai connu ça avec mon ancien Dell, avant que je switch 

Je pense en plus (les spécialistes confirmeront, ou pas !) que les écrans brillants possèdent des couleurs plus saturées et peut être un peu moins réalistes pour celui qui veut faire de la photo. Après c'est sûrement aussi une question d'étalonnage mais la tendance générale serait ça.

Pour finir j'ai choisi l'écran anti-reflet d'apple et j'en suis vraiment très content car j'ai vécu bon nombre de situations où j'aurai galéré avec un écran brillant. Les seuls petits inconvénients que je lui trouve par rapport à un écran brillant c'est qu'il fait un peu moins classe (c'est une question de gout) et que l'écran se nettoie un peu moins facilement qu'une vitre.

Voilà j'espère qu'on t'a bien éclairé sur le sujet (sans jeu de mot )


----------



## xmic (17 Août 2010)

bonjour...
---
si j'ai bien compris l'option écran anti-reflets n'est pas dispo pour les macbook pro 13...
son poids, son autonomie font pourtant de ce modèle (qui par ailleurs est vraiment "terrible") l'ordi qui par excellence aurait bien mérité cette option.
donc, à chaque fois qu'on se pose quelques part où il y a des lumières ou fenêtres dans notre dos, il faut chercher la position où les reflets gênent le moins.
certes ça n'empêche pas de "vivre"... mais dommage quand-même...
:hein:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2010)

xmic a dit:


> bonjour...
> ---
> si j'ai bien compris l'option écran anti-reflets n'est pas dispo pour les macbook pro 13...
> son poids, son autonomie font pourtant de ce modèle (qui par ailleurs est vraiment "terrible") l'ordi qui par excellence aurait bien mérité cette option.
> ...



pour l utilisateur lambda ecran mat ou brillant franchement ( a moins de passer ses journees dans un train ........) c est peu genant
par contre pour une utilisation pro l ecran brillant se revele a la longue assez fatiguant en traitement de photo et texte
Apple a prefere le cote clinquant au cote confort on ne peut que le regretter et acheter un ecran externe mat a un prix raisonnable ( ce que je n ai pas fait ne m en servant pas a titre professionnel )


----------



## Flo... (18 Août 2010)

pierrest a dit:


> et bien tu serais surpris, sur mon MBP, j'avais la sale impression qu'il y avait une température de couleur très froide (impression que ça tire dans les bleu), très pénible si tu dois travailler sur des photos, et complètement impossible d'arriver a un réglage correct avec l'utilitaire d'étalonnage d'OSX.
> 
> UN petit passage avec une sonde huey Pro et je retrouve enfin qqc de correct (fais toi en prêter une, une fois que tu as ton profil, après ça devient du détail, pas besoin de ré-étalonner chaque semaine si tu ne fait pas de print )
> 
> Voilà juste pour donner mon avis



Pour l'impression de couleur froide, effectivement c'était surement le cas, car les ordinateurs (Mac comme PC) ont tendance à être vendu avec un rendu des couleurs plus froides, car c'est semblerait-il plus flatteur et plus vendeur.

C'est un collègue à mon agence qui m'a expliqué ça. Il m'a montré la différence lorsqu'on a reçu le dernier iMac et effectivement la différence était choquante après l'étalonnage!! Comme quoi mieux vaut recalibrer l'écran dès qu'on en a un nouveau.


----------



## jeremy1991 (20 Août 2010)

Bonjour, moi j'ai acheté mon MacBook Pro à la Fnac, et je savais pas que l'on pouvait choisir le type d'écran.

Et maintenant, en pleine journée je suis sur mon mac et j'ai des reflets à cause du jour, sur mon écran, et celà m'embêtent car, je ne vois pas bien l'écran.

Est ce qu'il existe un plastique que l'on appliquerai sur l'écran du Mac et qui empêcherait le reflet du jour d'apparaître sur l'éran du mac.

Merci


----------



## pruno07 (23 Août 2010)

Oui il existe des films plastiques qui "imitent" les écrans antireflets.
Tu trouveras facilement sur google.
Il y a même une vidéo de Lokan sur Youtube qui montre l'installation.
Par contre je ne sais pas si ça a un rendu de qualité...


----------



## Sly54 (23 Août 2010)

Ici, un article sur le blog de Compétence Mac


----------



## - B'n - (23 Août 2010)

pruno07 a dit:
			
		

> Oui il existe des films plastiques qui "imitent" les écrans antireflets.
> Tu trouveras facilement sur google.
> Il y a même une vidéo de Lokan sur Youtube qui montre l'installation.
> Par contre je ne sais pas si ça a un rendu de qualité...


Ces films sont malheureusement à proscrire ! Ils atténuent certes très bien les reflets mais au détriment de la netteté.

Un aperçu des dégâts, et ce, sans fenêtre ou lampe "mal placée" :








			
				jeremy1991 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, moi j'ai acheté mon MacBook Pro à la Fnac, et je savais pas que l'on pouvait choisir le type d'écran.
> 
> Et maintenant, en pleine journée je suis sur mon mac et j'ai des reflets à cause du jour, sur mon écran, et celà m'embêtent car, je ne vois pas bien l'écran.
> 
> Est ce qu'il existe un plastique que l'on appliquerai sur l'écran du Mac et qui empêcherait le reflet du jour d'apparaître sur l'éran du mac.


Malheureusement il n'y a aucune solution correcte pour l'instant.
J'ai déjà cherché sur le net s'il n'y avait pas moyen de faire traiter anti-reflet la vitre (qui se démonte facilement) mais sans succès&#8230; 
Si quelqu'un à une solution&#8230;

Le seul espoir est qu'Apple teste son matos ailleurs que dans une pièce noire&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2010)

Beaucoup se plaignent de l effet miroir des écrans proposes par Apple qui pour le coup n est guère a l écoute de ses clients même si une option ( chère ) est proposée sur certains modèles . Dommage mais les chiffres de vente donnent raison a la pomme.Alors...


----------



## xmic (23 Août 2010)

faut pas exagérer non plus... c'est pénible par moment, c'est vrai, je suis le 1er à râler après ces p... de reflets, mais bon c'est quand-même plutôt bien... et puis c'est pratique pour se recoiffer. 
là où ça doit être vraiment galère c'est dans le train...


----------



## - B'n - (24 Août 2010)

C'est d'autant plus pénible que ça aurait facilement pu être évité ! Soit par un traitement anti-reflets, soit en ne mettant pas l'écran sous-verre.
Tout ça sur une machine à plus de 1500&#8364; !


----------



## mamette27 (15 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour !

Je viens d'acheter un imac 21,5 sur l'apple store avec remise éducation et je suis très déçue car mes yeux souffrent beaucoup; je suppose que la brillance de l'écran y est pour qqch ? de plus la taille de l'écran et l'affichage des caractères est plutôt réduite. 

Je me demande si je ne vais pas demander carrément le remboursement (je suis dans les 14 jours) à l'apple store . Est ce que certains d'entre vous sont passés par là ??

En particulier , est ce que je serai remboursée pour l'imprimante (les 80 &#8364; de remise ) et l'ipod touch ...

Merci de m'éclairer ! car je découvre l'univers mac ...


----------



## Sly54 (15 Septembre 2010)

Si l'écran est vraiment trop brillant, même après avoir réduit la luminosité au maximum, tu peux utiliser Shades, petit utilitaire bien pratique.
Quant à l'affichage des caractères, tu peux toujours réduire un peu la résolution, mais je crains que ça ne soit pas très joli


----------



## - B'n - (15 Septembre 2010)

A quel niveau de luminosité es-tu ? Par défaut, elle est réglé vraiment très forte. Déjà que cet écran à une luminosité supérieur à la moyenne pour estomper les reflets&#8230;
Pour la taille des caractères / boutons, je trouve ça très petit aussi (sur mon 27"). J'agrandis tout ça quand c'est possible (Safari, Mail, Adium, &#8230

Pour le remboursement de l'imprimante / iPod touch, si tu leur renvoie aussi ça devrait être possible. Appelles-les ils te confirmeront.


----------



## franky rabbit (15 Septembre 2010)

Bonsoir,

Il faut simplement placer l'iMac perpendiculairement à toute source lumineuse, qu'elle soit naturelle ou artificielle. Facile à faire et cela ne coûte rien...

Personnellement je viens de renouveler mon vieille iMac G5 20' à écran mât par un iMac i5 21,5' à écran brillant, et là où il est situé il n'y a vraiment aucun problème ! Pourtant avant d'acheter j'avais de sérieux doute ! Mais force est de constater que chez Apple ou ailleur, il n'y a pas beaucoup de choix ! Avec la technologie LED, le verre doit avoir un effet sublimant sur les couleurs et l'intensité lumineuse.


----------



## pernel (16 Septembre 2010)

Bonsoir,

Je dois dire que je me tâte entre l'écran anti-reflet ou un brillant pour le MBP 15" que je compte acheter ce week-end.

Idéalement ce serait l'anti-reflet mais je redoute des couleurs un peu fades lors de visionnage de dvd ou travail sur plaquettes publicitaires hautes en couleur...

Il ne me reste que 2 jours pour me décider


----------



## terradouf (16 Septembre 2010)

pernel a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je dois dire que je me tâte entre l'écran anti-reflet ou un brillant pour le MBP 15" que je compte acheter ce week-end.
> 
> ...



Bonsoir pernel,

j'ai eu la chance d'utilisé les deux récemment, anti-reflet et brillant

ma préférence va pour l'anti-reflet car le confort d'utilisation est optimale dans tout environnement. Je travaille dans la photo et les couleurs sont bien plus fidèles au moment de l'impression avec l'anti-reflet.

Le brillant est flatteur, sympa il est vrai pour regarder des films, mais j'ai eu quelques surprises de rendu avec mes clichés avec des couleurs moins pétantes qu'à l'écran.

Si tu prends cet ordi pour un usage "pro", alors je te conseille l'anti-reflet. Si c'est une machine vouée aux loisirs, alors le brillant peut être envisagé.


----------



## pernel (16 Septembre 2010)

Bonsoir Terradouf,

Je vais utiliser mon MBP à 80% pour un usage pro avec (dans l'ordre d'utilisation) :
Beaucoup de bureautique (logiciels spécialisés) et de surf sur internet, mise à jour de mon site internet pro, et un peu de plaquettes commerciales.

Les usages perso (20%) : montage video (iMovie) et un peu de dvd à l'occasion (mois de 2 ou 3 par mois). 

Au vu de l'ensemble des commentaires et des infos que tu viens de me communiquer je pense opter pour l'anti-reflet, qui est aussi.... de meilleure définition


----------



## - B'n - (16 Septembre 2010)

On s'est jamais dit "qu'est-ce qu'elles sont fades ces couleurs" devant un écran mat.
Depuis l'arrivé des écrans glossy comparativement elles sont moins saturées, mais parce que ces derniers le sont trop. Si tu veux des couleurs plus fidèles, choisis l'option mat.


----------



## terradouf (16 Septembre 2010)

Pour ton utilisation, je pense que tu fais le bon choix et que tu ne regretteras pas le surplus d'euros consentis pour l'anti-reflet 

Après, si cela est possible où tu habites, va voir en magasin pour te faire une idée plus précise.

Au moment de mon achat il y a quelques mois, j'avais aussi beaucoup, beaucoup hésité.

Hésitations qui se sont vite envolées lorsque j'ai pu comparer le brillant et l'anti-reflet.

Par contre, aucune hésitation sur la haute résolution, c'est vraiment top  

bonne soirée


----------



## Paroxysme (17 Septembre 2010)

J'ai moi-même l'écran anti-reflet sur un 15" pour un usage personnel, et non pro. Et j'en suis pour l'instant satisfait; surtout lorsque tu te retrouves près d'une fenêtre en cours (je suis étudiant) et que tu n'as aucun reflet avec une luminosité moyenne.

A.


----------



## pernel (19 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Finalement hier j'ai acheté le MBP pro 13", car sortant d'un pc portable 12" je voulais rester dans un format comparable, le 15" me semblant trop gros.
Et bien je dois dire que la bête est sympa, d'aspect très classe.

Cepedant :
Les touches rétro-éclairées ne me semblent pas à la hauteur.

Et le fameux point : l'écran brillant. Et bien sortant d'un écran mat sur mon pc portable, ayant un écran 22" large mat à mon domicile (associé au mac mini), je confirme une chose : rien ne remplace un écran mat. 
J'ai vraiment beaucoup de mal avec les reflets, au point que j'ai envie de le ramener pour changer..
Mais va se reposer le problème de la taille : pas d'anti-reflet possible sur le 13"...

Je sens que je vais mettre mon dimanche à profit pour une profonde réflexion...


----------



## iKitsune (20 Septembre 2010)

Tu peux aussi trouver des protections d'écran antireflets.


----------



## - B'n - (20 Septembre 2010)

> Tu peux aussi trouver des protections d'écran antireflets.


Non, aucune n'est utilisable !!
Ça réduit bien les reflets mais rend l'écran légèrement flou !!


----------



## emrankhan (2 Mars 2011)

Frugtordning til virksomheder Firmafrugt.com leverer frisk frugt til virksomheder og offentlige institutioner i Storkøbenhavn. Vi leverer op til postnummer 2970 Firmafrugt.com tilbyder både abonnementsordninger og dag til dag leveringer af frugt. Vi arbejder efter nøgleordne 
"Frisk" og "fleksibelt" . Vi kan levere samme dag som du bestiller, vi kan afmelde en ordning pga. ferie eller ændre dine leveringer med dagsvarsel. Det kan vi kun fordi vi selv har kontrol over frugten fra kølerne til levering med egne vogne Frugten SKAL være frisk. Derfor pakker vi vores frugt samme morgen som vi leverer til vores kunder.
http://www.FirmaFrugt.com


----------



## jesopog (2 Mars 2011)

emrankhan a dit:


> Frugtordning til virksomheder Firmafrugt.com leverer frisk frugt til virksomheder og offentlige institutioner i Storkøbenhavn. Vi leverer op til postnummer 2970 Firmafrugt.com tilbyder både abonnementsordninger og dag til dag leveringer af frugt. Vi arbejder efter nøgleordne
> "Frisk" og "fleksibelt" . Vi kan levere samme dag som du bestiller, vi kan afmelde en ordning pga. ferie eller ændre dine leveringer med dagsvarsel. Det kan vi kun fordi vi selv har kontrol over frugten fra kølerne til levering med egne vogne Frugten SKAL være frisk. Derfor pakker vi vores frugt samme morgen som vi leverer til vores kunder.
> http://www.FirmaFrugt.com



? ? ?


----------



## bighunter (24 Juillet 2011)

en general il ne faut pas rester devant le pc longtemps quoi qu'il soit son ecran il ne faut pas depasser 2h devant l"ecran. bien je vous conseil de faire une  pose de 30min entre chaque 2h si vous travailler bq devant pc


----------



## franky rabbit (24 Juillet 2011)

bighunter a dit:


> en general il ne faut pas rester devant le pc longtemps quoi qu'il soit son ecran il ne faut pas depasser 2h devant l"ecran. bien je vous conseil de faire une  pose de 30min entre chaque 2h si vous travailler bq devant pc



Le truc impossible à tenir avec les contraintes du travail. La médecine du travail s'oppose régulièrement aux objectifs de rentabilités.


----------



## Sunyanzi (24 Juillet 2011)

Ce qu'il faut surtout essayé de faire une fois par heure ou toutes les 2 heures c'est de regarder par une fenêtre au loin (5 minutes) afin de soulager ses yeux.

Sinon pas mal le spam Danois plus haut 

Perso moi j'ai fait le choix du mat car les reflets :affraid:


----------



## franky rabbit (24 Juillet 2011)

Sunyanzi a dit:


> Ce qu'il faut surtout essayé de faire une fois par heure ou toutes les 2 heures c'est de regarder par une fenêtre au loin (5 minutes) afin de soulager ses yeux.



Oui ça encore c'est tout à fait faisable. 







Sunyanzi a dit:


> Perso moi j'ai fait le choix du mat car les reflets :affraid:



Pour les iMac ou Macbook Air il n'y a pas encore le choix ce qui est bien dommage. Ceci dit, j'ai pour habitude de placer les écrans perpendiculairement aux fenêtres, et bien sûr pas de lumières directes vers l'écran...


----------



## Ugooo (25 Juillet 2011)

Aucun problème sur écran brillant avec la luminosité a 80-100%


----------



## gusmoom (28 Septembre 2011)

Shades est vraiment sympa, merci!


----------



## Abd Salam (23 Décembre 2011)

franky rabbit a dit:


> Le truc impossible à tenir avec les contraintes du travail. La médecine du travail s'oppose régulièrement aux objectifs de rentabilités.



Ce serait pas plutôt les impératifs de rendement qui s'opposent aux impératifs qui garantissent une bonne santé ?...


----------



## iToOuchFR (23 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour, tu peux aussi commander un film de protection anti-reflet sur internet (eBay) pour une dizaine d'euros et sa a la meme fonctionnalité que un écran mat, sa t'évite d'avoir des reflets.

Voila, et oui faut consulter un ophtalmo


----------



## doremon35 (15 Avril 2012)

+1 pour le film écran mat, par contre cela fait perdre en luminosité et éventuellement en netteté selon la qualité du film. 

Pour ce qui est du calibrage des couleurs de l'écran, je vous conseil cet éxcellent site regroupant des profils adapté à votre écran (mais pas forcément à vos exigences ) 

http://www.focus-numerique.com/test...e-pour-son-ecran-quelques-explications-1.html


----------



## kolargol31 (15 Avril 2012)

merci doremon 

depuis que je cherchais un .ICC pour mon MBP, c'est enfin chose faite, que du bonheur




ps: rien n'est spécifier sur le fait que ce soit un .ICC ecran mat ... ou Pas

mais au resultat c'est pas si mal que ça


----------



## iwannabeyourdog (18 Août 2012)

Pour diminuer la température de l'écran au fil de la soirée il y a F.lux

Je l'ai sur W7 et disponible sur OSX. C'est un petit soft très léger qui se fait tout à fait oublier. 
Dès que le soleil se couche, le degré kelvin de l'écran baisse, donc l'écran devient plus "chaud" et c'est beaucoup plus agréable à l&#8217;&#339;il le soir.

Par contre pour les travaux d'infographie il faut le désactiver parce que ce ne sont pas les vrais couleurs à l'écran. (On peut le désactiver pour un heure par exemple).


----------



## mocmoc (12 Mai 2014)

claud a dit:


> Alors je suis preneur d'un tuto ou du moins de conseils pratiques pour "recalibrer" (pas comme
> un pro que je ne suis pas) les couleurs de mon (merveilleux par ailleurs) MBP 4.1.
> 
> Merci d'avance.



ICI on trouve des profils déjà tout fait --> http://www.focus-numerique.com/test...calibre-pour-son-ecran-portable-apple-68.html

J'y ai trouver un très bon profil pour mon Macbook-non-retina. Ca change tout !! Les couleurs sont plus chaleureuses, moins "chimiques", plus "à l'ancienne".


PS : Apparemment ce site ne donne pas de profil pour les ordinateurs mac "très récents". En auriez vous un autre ?


----------



## Chakib75 (14 Mai 2014)

Bonsoir, 
Alors voila j'ai télécharger ce logiciel je l'ai exécuter , j'ai pas eu le temps de choisir ma ville que les couleurs ont changées , effectivement c'est très agréable car a ce moment même il fais nuit et donc les couleurs sont super chaudes et très reposante pour les yeux 
sauf que voila j'aimerais bien testé d'autre état mais le logiciel ne s'ouvre plus 
Que dois-je faire a votre avis 
Avez vous eu ce problème 
Encore une fois merci pour le logiciel un vrai pépite


----------



## toto333 (24 Novembre 2014)

L'avantage de l'antireflet c'est qu'on voit (un peu) moins les traces de doigts.


----------

